# NTKGs Cobe Pic



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

JAM has already posted the picture of this mornings brute on RDT, what a fish! I'll say it again, congratulations, thats a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome!!!!*

Nice job Neil!!!!!


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Just took a gander at the beast and indeed, that is one awesome brown beast! Congrats Neil! Team AC has done it again. Wish I was packed and headed south but I would just take up more room on a already crowded strip of beach. Hope you all get into them good this weekend.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

I'll be head'n down in the morning to meet up with neil and others for the week. I will tell him that the board gives their congrats since he cant check the web. Get his head all big and stuff. Looks like its going to be a good trip. Wish us luck and good luck to yall wherever you are fishing this week.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

marstang50 said:


> I'll be head'n down in the morning to meet up with neil and others for the week. I will tell him that the board gives their congrats since he cant check the web. Get his head all big and stuff. Looks like its going to be a good trip. Wish us luck and good luck to yall wherever you are fishing this week.


If Neil’s head isn’t already swelled up, something’s wrong! lol


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Good job Neil !!!!!....the R


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I NEVER caught a Cobie! Awesome fish .. that monster is as big as you are.

Look ... we need a blow-by-blow (calm down, Al) report about the how and with what .. all tha details so I can live vicariously with this memory


----------



## nchaput (Apr 20, 2006)

That was definetely the first time I have seen someone get their bait out there. Was definetely an awesome fish. Not a whole lot was caught there Fri-sat but I saw three cobes come in.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Dam! Nice fish.

Chapa


----------



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

That was a killer beast but just as good is how it tasted  yup called him up and made sure he had some hot and ready for when I showed  

The next thread will be all about Teo's Spoted tail beast


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Shooter said:


> That was a killer beast but just as good is how it tasted  yup called him up and made sure he had some hot and ready for when I showed
> 
> The next thread will be all about Teo's Spoted tail beast


teo got a drum???

al slept whiel i slaved through downpours on teh way home


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

where's the pic?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Seasalt*

It is on Red Drum Tackle site. Neil is a great guy,and a great fisherman. The better I know him the more I like him.Those guys he hangs out with are O.K. also. Al allways has a smile on his face and something nice to say. This site is blessed with a lot of top quality people.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Way to go Neil!!


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Hamyokjane*

... nice fish, but did ya really cast to it ?!

Just want to know Joe  

Go get it done eh,

`bucket


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

AndyMedic said:


> teo got a drum???


as soon as Al leaves town, some thing nice always seem to happens    ... I got luck there today.... i hope you got some cobia meat... I had a some of the fried cobia nuggets.. tasted very good...


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Teo*

... nice catch, bet you casted reel far to that big red eh ?! ... know them lemon fish taters taste real good too ... just hope this does not anger the fish gods ...

Just an ol'fool,

`bucket


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> as soon as Al leaves town, some thing nice always seem to happens    ... I got luck there today.... i hope you got some cobia meat... I had a some of the fried cobia nuggets.. tasted very good...


yea i got some friday night during wrestlemania 2006 it was pretty darn good


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> where's the pic?


Nice fish bro.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Now thats a nice fish, we need a play by play!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Good job!


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Nice fish NTKG.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*damn Neil*

dats a big feesh. When you are done playing with them sissy fish, come on up north and I'll show you how its REALLY done 

Nice work bro.

Jeff


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Great fish Neil and the photo willl provide many years of enjoyment and instant replay !!


----------

